# Ford Testing Self Driving Cars In Miami With Postmates



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

Here we go:

http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2018/02...very-in-miami-with-dominos-and-postmates.html


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

'Testing' means they're still working out problems, which there are many.

In order for this to work the roads need a redesign. aka... it's not going to happen.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

TWC said:


> Here we go:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/auto/2018/02...very-in-miami-with-dominos-and-postmates.html


Yeah but Fox news? The source does sully the in info.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Yeah but Fox news? The source does sully the in info.


One more thing...that's not even delivery. More like 'drive-up'.

To deliver, the food must make it smoothly to the door.

These app big businesses know nothing.

What a bunch of morons!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> One more thing...that's not even delivery. More like 'drive-up'.
> 
> To deliver, the food must make it smoothly to the door.
> 
> These app big businesses know nothing.


Lazy customers will not want to walk to the car to get their food. Especially if it's raining hard. Or snowing. Or it's 2 AM and cold asf outside.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Lazy customers will not want to walk to the car to get their food. Especially if it's raining hard. Or snowing. Or it's 2 AM and cold asf outside.


You said it!!!


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

So... Rule out apartments with gate codes 100%, right?


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I can't wait to see these driverless cars randomly stopped on the road because it thinks it is at the correct location when in reality, Uber's horrible GPS has led it down the wrong road.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

TWC said:


> I can't wait to see these driverless cars randomly stopped on the road because it thinks it is at the correct location when in reality, Uber's horrible GPS has led it down the wrong road.


*LOLOL!!! driverless delivery going to be a nightmare..what about navigating restaurants potholed parking lots*


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> *LOLOL!!! driverless delivery going to be a nightmare..what about navigating restaurants potholed parking lots*


The bums will be jumping out in front of them like a moth to flame for a free ride to the hospital and some morphine.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

Who's going to wait in line at the restaurant, order the food, wait for the food, get napkins etc, and take it to the car?!?!?


----------

